# So Very, Very Angry at The RSPCA....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so angry I can barely type. A couple of weeks ago a friend & I went to the RSPCA's super store (it's massive for Australia but would be considered quite small to USA people).

Anyway, I had my 3 Chi babies with me and my friend has his new Boston Terrier baby he'd paid $2.8k for (that's what they cost here for non registered).

We bought a heap of stuff and had a lot of fun with the staff who were all over the pups. As we left they were giving us extra gifts in the form of a lovely travel blanket each, AND, 2 bags of *&%#$** Waggin' Train Jerky Bites each.

Checked the treats out, my eyesight is far from great, divided each piece in to x 3 and used almost 1 full pack for training - the pups absolutely loved them and I felt privileged to be given some AMERICAN goodies valued at $6-7 a bag.

I just gave them some more and went to top up the container with the other bag I had - which I was able to read because I had my glasses on. I can't tell you my reaction when I saw those words, "Made in China" :foxes15: 

The only thing I've noticed since feeding this poison rubbish is that they have lately been scratching non-stop (are bathed with spesh shampoo every 2-3 weeks and have no visible skin issues, treated with Sentinel, have no fleas and are fed raw/ZP).

To say I'm furious about this is an understatment - I've since read stories of breeds much bigger than Chi's dying after eating this crap only 8 or 9 times. 

So, I penned a letter to the RSPCA (our National animal regulator/rescuer - they have powers like the police concerning animals) who should damn well have known better seeing they're such a massive organisation that should have their fingers on this sort of pulse at the very first moment it becomes public knowledge. My letter .....

_I am extremely disturbed and very angry at RSPCA's ignorance.
We recently attended your largest retail outlet in Brisbane with my 3 pedigree toy pups, and were each given 2 bags of Waggin' Train Jerky Bites because my friend (who owns a Boston Terrier Pup he paid $2.8k for)and I bought so much stuff in store, "to support a good cause". Now, I will never step foot in your store again because, clearly, you people have NO IDEA!!!!

Waggin' Train MADE IN CHINA chicken treats have been under the microscope of the USA's FDA after receiving claims this product, along with other tainted Chinese crap, has killed many 100's of dogs.

In addition, it was irradiated in order to enter Australia - how dare you give this unholy, deadly sh*t out to unsuspecting customers when it looks for all the world like it's made in USA but in teeny, weeny print one finds "Made in China" on the bag.

Are you not familiar with the Orijen dog food debacle that killed many cats because it was irradiated and subsequently withdrawn? So, effectively your ignorance has given my tiny babies' organs a double whammy of toxins and now I must wait to see what the consequences will be.

Shame, shame, shame RSPCA, you've lost my respect big time and you'll never get another $ from me in any shape or form, retail or donation wise!!!!_

*Now to start searching for some organ detox for pups (especially kidney flush) and stuff to clean up free radicals & carcinogens released by the irradiation - ideas anyone?*


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Reminds me of the time Ax an Chloe were given raw hide treats for Christmas from their puppy school and Ax had bloody dhiorreah for 3 days 

Make sure to let us know if you get a response from the RSPCA


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your smart to stay clear of the chews from china better safe than sorry


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I've fed waggin' train treats and my dogs were just fine. I wouldn't have jumped on the RSPCA like that, actually it was very rude/mean in my opinion.

Things made in china aren't always safe but I'm pretty sure waggin' train is good treats. Most stuff is made in china nowadays, so, honestly, I wouldn't be too worried. 

But hope it all works out for you.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Savannah-that is NOT correct. Please see the attached statements by the FDA. That brand is called out by NAME!!!

NO dog treats from China are safe. 

Here was the first article:
FDA Issues Chicken Chicken Jerky Dog Treats Update

and the second where they finally named some names:
Three Name Brands Top FDA List of Chicken Jerky Treats Suspects


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with Ember - I think your letter to them was unnecessarily hostile. I didn't know about irradiated food stuffs from China until I started coming to this message board. You would like a major animal welfare organization would know, right? But it's really best not to assume anything from anyone.

Yes, it sucks this happened. But why don't you try to educate the RSPCA instead of sounding so inconsolable?

Lastly, I do have to say - the onus is on you as the guardian of those three dogs to watch what goes in to their mouths. If this is going to elicit such an emotional response, I would suggest you start reading every package first to avoid this in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

it was the China food that killed my cat in the Iams food debacle NEVER AGAIN will I ever EVER feed any China food to any pet I own. Never again


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

And... the lawsuits over the chicken jerky treats have begun .....

It's only a matter of time until a massive recall. And it can't be soon enough.  How many dogs have to die before people WAKE UP and demand clean and safe products for our pets.

Dee - I don't think your message was too strongly worded at all. Sometimes people need a kick in the pants. I'm afraid I wouldn't have been quite as nice as you were. 

First Lawsuit filed over Chicken Jerky Treats


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad you realize this food is not safe before you fed too much of it. That's why in today's day & age, reading labels is soooo important, because these companies can say whatever they want on the front page, but the ingrediants tell the truth. The problem with stuff coming from other countries is they are not FDA regulated like they're supposed to be here in the USA.
Please people whenever you decide to try something new for your pets--do the research, ask questions! This is the only way to keep our babies safe & healthy!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO, that letter was soooo restrained!!! Pfft, you ladies who think I'm being hostile towards the RSPCA should spend a few hours researching, just as I did this afternoon, and read the heartbreaking testimonials and detailed stories of anguished USA owners who described in detail the final horrendous days of their beloved dogs, and then your blood may boil just a little for all those 100's or 1,000's of innocent beauties who crossed rainbow bridge totally unnecessarily, and over a decade before their time. Imagine. God forbid, if it had been you and yours??? Now I'm composing a letter to the manufacturer and I can assure you, there'll be no holding back in that regard!

Damn right I expect the RSPCA to keep abreast of world news - we lost 100's of animals here because of the super high dose of irradiation our AQIS Govt imbiciles give to certain brands of USA manf'd food and not others. Considering the RSPCA is the guardians of all animals' welfare in this country the onus is on them imo to protect domestic animals by keeping abreast of our FDA equivalent known issues by putting out press releases etc to governing bodies, associations, clubs and RETAILERS alike instead of sitting on their fat corporate butts doing diddly squat. If not them, then who the hell else is responsible to their customers, donors, the public, nevermind the darling animals huh? They are the closest thing we have to an FDA, no-one in authority here, other than them, gives a hoot about domestic animals. If you're a native animal, on the other hand, then god help any citizen who even looks sideways at them, or should dare to kill a venomous snake in their home and face a $17k fine.

30 minutes after having the last of 2 pieces of jerky treat I gave my precious "tiny" he projectile pooed like there was no tomorrow - that was about an hour before I typed that letter to the RSPCA, so I was in no mood to be educating them in what they should already know - imo that's their job considering the $1,000,000.00's they generate in Govt. funding, donations, retail sales and not to mention about $400 for every dog they sell etc. 

When I was running a Charity I offered to donate them about 2,000 kilos of bedding as often as they needed it, fortnightly, monthly, bi-monthly etc. - "_they couldn't be bothered coming to our facility to collect it, but would try to accommodate it if we delivered to them_" (we're talking a 20 minute truck drive, they have paid staff & new shiny trucks, we had an on clapped out POS and ancient, decrepid volunteers) ... give me a break, we got no govt. funding, we didn't spend up to 25% of our income on "administration", when we needed new chairs, computers etc. we scrounged them from the local rubbish tip - literally! Bless their corporate hearts, they still spent many $1,000's on TV ads launching their winter appeal for blankets though.

I've had it with the RSPCA, imo it's only the volunteers who give of themselves and their time for all the right reasons that I would give the time of day to, those in their ivory towers need a damn good tongue lashing if it's going to save the lives of innocent victims' beloved pets as a result of their own and others' retailing practises, especially when we can't rely on our Govt to do a damn thing right now except rip each other's jugulars out . That is all! Oh, except for this page of delights: *waggin' train recall *- Google Search


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You need to make that a FB page. I don't know how; but some kind of Cause? Include that first letter... and supporters will like it. The more publicity something gets, the harder it is for companies to ignore and avoid the question. FB is a good networking tool for that.. Even find a phone number of someone high up in the company; and (being careful not to ever be considered harassment though, lol) ask them to address the letter. They have to face it eventually..


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Kat, that's about the ONLY good use I could ever imagine facebook being put to, for things like this and causes that effect the world we live in, in a negative way so that people can react en masse. 

Unfortunately, I'm flat out finding my way to the darn thing, nevermind navigating my way around it successfully, then to actually use is, well that makes my blood run cold - as for "starting a page", this old technophobe wouldn't know where to start - I'm from the era of when we wanted to show a client an advertising campaign, WE DREW IT, by hand lol.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> And... the lawsuits over the chicken jerky treats have begun .....
> 
> It's only a matter of time until a massive recall. And it can't be soon enough.  How many dogs have to die before people WAKE UP and demand clean and safe products for our pets.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this and everything AussieLass has said!!! 

Nothing from China should be given to any animal. To those who think AussieLass's letter was rude or too strong...get educated people. Start reading up online about what foods and treats from China are doing to poor , defenseless animals and then you tell me if the pet was yours how the hell would you feel if you fed him or her that garbage? 

*I posted about this group before>>>> Facebook has a group that I am apart of please check it out: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More (Animal Parents Against Pet Foods Made in China)It will really open peoples eyes about so many things concerning the bad foods and treats, the FDA, people who have sick or dead pets and what people are trying to do to make a change, get their animals justice, and prevent more animals from getting sick or dying!!!! AussieLass you should share your experience and the posts that you typed here on that Facebook group for starters. Let your voice be heard!!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Dee, my response would have been the same, even if I hadn't fed my dogs the treats and they were just simply handing them out to me. I don't think you were too hostile at all. They deserve even worse in my opinion! I can only imagine how you must have felt reading that "Made in China" label after feeding them to your pups. I would just about kill someone. You wouldn't even think that an organisation of their purpose would be handing out such poison, right? I'm sorry this happened to you. It makes me furious just reading about it! :foxes15: I hope your pups are all fine.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I ma glad you wrote them and they needed to hear it. I despise these China treats. I mean they say USA on the front so people assume they are made here but in fact if you look closer on the back it says made in China and packaged here in USA. Seriously that just ticks me off. I was in the store yesterday trying to find my dogs some treats and was reading all the labels almost all were made in China. I do not buy anything for me,my kids or animals that comes out of that place. I feel China is trying to kill us all off. Kinda like the toys that my kids had that were all tainted with lead and recalled a few yeas back. Really I wish USA would ban everything that comes out of China.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the words of support ladies, they are all greatly appreciated. 

I saw the friend the other day who was given the other 2 bags and discreetly enquired as to whether or not he had fed both bags to his 10wo baby Boston Terrier, and he said the words I was dreading .... "Yes, I did, and he absolutely loved them!" 

I couldn't bear the thought of burdening him with all the horrific outcomes the we know of as a result of this toxic crap (from as little as 8-9 servings), so all I said was, "Please don't buy them again", he asked why not, and I replied "Because they're Chinese and, remember what I told you about Chinese rubbish". 

Seemed strange and somewhat embarrassing saying that to a Chinaman, but no-one knows better than him the crap his own country churns out and he holds the same opinion as we do about their level of care insofar as manufacturing is concerned.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i know what the RSPCA are like! they are here too! , most of them are idiots! no idea what their doing! and when people report nothing happens!  x


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I didnt know chicken jerky by them contained such stuff, sorry about saying the letter was too mean because now I know one thing: IT WASN'T.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a Facebook page for this...... Animal Parents against pet treats made in China.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with your letter 100%.


I used to volunteer at our SPCA here but found that my views differed
from theirs when it came to some aspects of care for the animals and
adoption policies.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, thanks for dragging up this post again Christa, it's given me a timely reminder to write to them again, bollocking them for not having the decency to reply or inform me of the status of the treats in their stores nationwide. 

I've not been back to see what Chinese rubbish they have on their shelves in the way of food/treats, mind you nearly every damn thing in every store across the land is stamped "Made In China" these days ... beds, toys, leads, collars, harnesses, tags/charms - it sucks to virtually have only one manufacturer in the world, and every other country is just playing at it.

We've had baby toys recalled due to being painted with LEAD based paint, I lost a $5,000 parrot from eating trendy plastic blinds made in China (full of heavy metal lead WTH??!!??!!), just can't trust 'em to make anything wholesome & decent.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Dee and other Aussies,

Just wanted to let you know of a good brand of treats. Black Dog chicken or duck jerky are a safe treat as it's just 100% dried meat and is made in Australia from Australian ingredients. Don't just grab any of the Black Dog stuff though, you need to read the label because some of their treats contain imported ingerdients. I get mine from Best Friends Pets but i'm sure the're available at other specialty pet stores (not the yukky Pets paradise though). 
I keep my eyes open and read every packet of treats I come across but so far these are the only ones I've found that I can give with a clear conscience


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

After the RSPCA treats saga I bought a dehydrator AND mincer, so something good came out of their stupidty for me, or my babies at least 

I've been having a blast making my own jerky from beef, chicken, liver, kidney etc, the latter being their absolute fave, they adore it. I can't believe how a massive pile of meat is reduced to such a tiny amount. 

Also, I've making up my own coarsely ground low fat minces containing a bit of this and a bit of that i.e. base of beef with lamb brains, chicken hearts, a lamb kidney etc. Then I blended up a heap of raw carrot, beetroot, green beans, broccoli, sweet potato added garlic powder - I froze this into vego iceblocks that they adore, and also mix it through their mince.


----------

